# Crabbie's Ginger Beer recipe?



## Tom Serna (10/9/18)

Hey there all brewing brethren,

My absolute favourite alcoholic ginger beer is the english Crabbie's ginger beer.

I was wondering if anyone has a recipe that gets pretty close to this?

I notice it may have some extra spice like cinnamon or maybe a tiny bit of ginger to get that little extra zing..

Does anybody brew this?

Thanking You,


----------



## peterlonz (12/10/18)

Don't know Crabbie's GB.
But surely you want much more than a hint of ginger?


----------

